# Did my macbook come with an adapter for Europe?



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Sounds like a question only I could answer right?

For some reason, I always assumed inside my laptop box with a adapter to run my macbook power in Europe.

I'm heading to Europe next Friday and took a look today but found nothing.

Why am I thinking this? Am I missing something?

And if not, what do I need to get to be able to charge my laptop while overseas?

Thanks


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't think the macbook would have come with the European power plug head.

There is an Apple World Travel Adaptor kit that Apple sells which should help you out. You can see if a local mac dealer has one, and here is the link to the Apple Store:

Apple Store - World Travel Adaptor Kit


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Nope, they don't come with adapters for overseas.

They do sell an adapter kit though, Apple Store (Canada) - Apple World Travel Adapter Kit

^^^
edit: beat me to it..


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm headed to Switzerland, it seems I might need something special.

I got a basic europe nexxtech one from a friend but I dont think it has Swiss plugs..

Do I have anything to be concerned with plugging a laptop into one of these things..

The nexxtech one says do not charge with this... well how the heck do I charge my laptop then!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Play it safe and buy the Apple kit, seriously.. I wouldn't mess around. 

edit: actually, odd.. they don't list Macbook on that page as compatible... hmm...


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

lindmar said:


> I'm headed to Switzerland, it seems I might need something special.
> 
> I got a basic europe nexxtech one from a friend but I dont think it has Swiss plugs..
> 
> ...


You get the adapter kit that the other posters told you about. It contains plug adapters that let you use your regular power supply.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Yikes! Found this in the apple reviews.

"Like many other things with the Swiss (the currency, EU participation, banking disclosure regulations, etc), they've decided to go solo with their choice of electrical outlet layouts. Unfortunately, Apple's World Travel Adapter Kit does not have this covered. UK - yes, France - no sweat, Germany - OK, Switzerland - Sorry. So, if your European travel includes a stop in Switzerland, you'll need to make other arrangements for adapting your power to the Swiss plugs.

I bought a US - Swiss plug adapter at a Swiss store and then had to modify it to accommodate my Apple power supply.

I sure hope Apple comes up with a Swiss adapter like all the other European ones.

(143 of 217 people found this review useful) 
"

The plot thickens! Help!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

lindmar said:


> Yikes! Found this in the apple reviews.
> 
> "Like many other things with the Swiss (the currency, EU participation, banking disclosure regulations, etc), they've decided to go solo with their choice of electrical outlet layouts. Unfortunately, Apple's World Travel Adapter Kit does not have this covered. UK - yes, France - no sweat, Germany - OK, Switzerland - Sorry. So, if your European travel includes a stop in Switzerland, you'll need to make other arrangements for adapting your power to the Swiss plugs.
> 
> ...


That would of course make it the Swiss Army Knife of Power Adapters


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

kloan said:


> Play it safe and buy the Apple kit, seriously.. I wouldn't mess around.
> 
> edit: actually, odd.. they don't list Macbook on that page as compatible... hmm...


They don't list the macbook in there, but in one or two of the reviews the people say that they used it with the macbook. My guess is that they haven't updated the product list since the macbook was first produced.

edit - You could always find people with extra batteries and borough them for the trip. If not then you could go buy out your local mac store of their batteries and have an extra suitcase. Man that would be heavy, and cost a small fortune.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

The power adapter of any current generation Apple notebook is suitable for use anywhere in Western Europe. The adapters are designed to adapt to a variety of electrical standards provided the proper "duckhead" attachment. (I have had personal experience using a Singaporean-bought MacBook with a Canadian-bought power adapter in Lucerne, Switzerland using the Apple-offered "duckhead" for _Continental Europe_.)

The removable "duckhead" simply allows you to make a connection between Apple's universal adapter design and region-specific outlets. It is the same thing you can buy at airports for a few dollars, and is voltage/wattage agnostic.

North-American "duckheads" can be bought from Mac resellers in Canada for around $20 so one could presumably do the same in a foreign country to avoid buying Apple's entire "World Travel Adapter Kit," which offers a set of the most popular "duckheads" for $50.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

I went to Switzerland lately, with my universal travel adapter kit. No trouble at all, I used the European one.

Patrix.


----------



## makuribu (Oct 26, 2005)

*Travel adapter alternatives*

If you have a newer Powerbook/Macbook/MBPro, you can buy a power cord in whatever country you visit and plug it in to the socket on the white brick where the two prong plug pops out.

Follow the advice of the great Zarquon...

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/65294-can-i-use-imac-220v-power.html#post681084


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

I dont really understand what you mean?

Its a 2 year old macbook now, magsafe power...so I need my regular adapter and then just but a powecord there?


g


makuribu said:


> If you have a newer Powerbook/Macbook/MBPro, you can buy a power cord in whatever country you visit and plug it in to the socket on the white brick where the two prong plug pops out.
> 
> Follow the advice of the great Zarquon...
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/65294-can-i-use-imac-220v-power.html#post681084


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

lindmar said:


> I dont really understand what you mean?
> 
> Its a 2 year old macbook now, magsafe power...so I need my regular adapter and then just but a powecord there?
> 
> ...


I think he's trying to say the same thing as Aquaholic. Basically your Apple laptop will automatically switch to adapt to the proper power voltage/wattage. All you need is the proper plug.










Here's your power adapter. That little part in the upper left hand corner, where the prongs are, actually slides off and you can put prongs on that match other countries.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I see you also mentioned that the Apple travel kit doesn't have a Swiss plug. 

You may want to do some googling. I found one Swiss power adapter here
International AC Power Adapter; Universal - Provides mating compatibility for most countries
another
International Plug Adapter USA Female to Switzerland Grounded SEV1011 Male Plug - Our Item #: 3128, Category: International Power : StayOnline.com
another
Delta Computer Services International Power Plug Adapters


Maybe you can find one that will work and is within North America, otherwise I'd recommend finding one in Switzerland (they must be popular there). As mentioned above, you don't need anything that will switch voltage/wattage, you only need something to change the prongs.


----------

